
Show HN: Customizing Sheet Metal for Laser-Cutting - bastimori
Hi HN,<p>We’ve launched a public beta for customizing sheet metal. Right now it’s only for rectangular objects. Before we create alike configurators for the other shapes we’d really appreciate your feedback.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metalscut4u.com&#x2F;calculation&#x2F;?id=1" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;metalscut4u.com&#x2F;calculation&#x2F;?id=1</a><p>Choose a SURFACE TYPE
Choose THICKNESS
Choose FORM “Rectangle&#x2F;Square”
Enter “Width” and “Length” and then launch “Customize my Shape”
======
brudgers
I'm not sure that in a "production" setting, step by step specification is
better than a "full featured" dashboard. Supposing I have ten parts, the step
by step process is a slow way to communicate it. A random access form is
probably better for sophisticated users (and sophisticated users are a bigger
segment of the sheet metal market than first timers).

Don't misunderstand me, the program shows a lot of work and polish. But
animated transitions are low priority if I'm ordering sheet metal. When I'm
ordering sheet metal, my time is probably money.

Good luck.

~~~
bastimori
Yes, you're totally right: it’s a lot of clicking around even before you get
to actually start designing. With a full featured dashboard we could offer a
walk-through for first-timers and switching between a professional and
prosumer mode/menu.

Thank you for your feedback brudgers!

------
bastimori
Thank you all for your input so far!

What do you think about a feature where you can upload your own design
files/.dxf and check for manufacturability and get a quote? Not so much
regarding market size etc. but versus the offering of ready-to-make shapes?

------
ddingus
I would find this easier working from shape first.

Did precision layout for many years. Looks promising.

It was not clear the part would arrive bent, or just cut?

~~~
bastimori
Thanks ddingus, Yes, we’re definitely include bend objects in Version 2. For
now, just cutting. Did you have any specific 3D object in mind?

~~~
ddingus
I don't. And can flatten anything I want easily.

Have done it every way, from old school descriptive geometry, bend deduction,
neutral surface.. you name it.

I asked about already bent pieces wondering about your market. Not everyone
can bend. You may sell more, if you offer that.

Looks like you are headed that way. :D

------
matt_the_bass
How do you differentiate from protocase.com?

~~~
bastimori
For everything beyond custom electronic enclosures you should choose our
approach ;)

Yes, their approach of having identified basic shapes that serve as a good
starting point to customize these to one’s individual specifications seems to
be the same. Most of the times we all have quite similar problems we need
solutions for, but just a little custom.

Have you used their services before? What did you like and what did you
dislike? How could they service your needs better? Thanks @matt_the_bass for
making us think about our offering

~~~
matt_the_bass
I’ve used them for a number of years for low volume sheet metal parts. They
are more expensive dive than a local shop but they are ALWAYS fast turnaround
and never have a problem. I can’t tell you how many issues I’ve had with
various machine shops over the years. I wish they did more complicated
machining too.

